# Lamp Oil



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

We had a brief (but inconvenient) power outage yesterday morning. We were able to get up, get dressed, and get out the door on time, thanks to several oil lamps. However, this got me to thinking about oil lamps & preps. I searched old threads, but didn't see anything specific, except about types of oil lamps.

So...here's my question(s). Do you keep a supply of lamp oil on hand? Does it have a shelf life? I guess I'm of two minds here. We don't use much lamp oil during the NORMAL year, but in the event preps were truly necessary, couldn't one expect to use more than normal? How much do I need now versus how much might I need later? And how might I go about estimating that need? 

Anyway, lamp oil seemed to be one of those simple things that would be nice to have if electrical service was suspended for any amount of time. Anyone have any thoughts on it?

-Joy


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Joy 
I have some regular (not real nice) oil lamps and have some of the liquid parafin for them. Not much.

I prefer to keep inexpensive cooking oil and water candles handy. I like them because I can float a wick on the oil with water under it, and if it tips the water would put it out, and I can cook with the oil - so dual purpose.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

[ame]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/342515/how_to_make_an_oil_candle/[/ame]

and another 

[ame]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/765085/how_to_make_a_quick_oil_candle/[/ame]


Angie


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

I have quite a few antique lamps, some of them the little "finger lamps," designed for carrying from room to room, and I don't use the expensive lamp oils. I've always used just plain ol' kerosene. Of course, some people don't like the smell (I don't mind it) and it may smoke more (I don't remember for sure because it's been so long since I used anything other than the kerosene).

I know that doesn't answer your question about shelf life; I just wanted to suggest an alternative to the oil.

Does anyone know the shelf life of kerosene?

Janis


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

lots of extra cooking oil is good. the middle candle is vegetable oil with
cotton line wick it is suported by thin piece of wire.the thin piece of wire went down into the oil either wrapped around the wick or inside as in this case to stop wick falling into oil

candle on right is lard candle the wick can just be pushed into lard candle
by first making a hole with pencil also lard can be mixed with other waxes
like beeswax or parafin.

i used to use a lot of those lard candles i would remix them with whatever
other waxes i had on hand when they burned down about 1/2 way which
took about 6 to 8 hours


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

i just happened to be at a restaurant supply place today, and saw these "disposable fuel cell for table lamps." Looks like they're made of a plastic (and don't look to be refillable). Not sure how much light they put out either, as I assume they're geared toward romantic restaurant lighting. Seem to have various burning durations, 8 hr, 12 hr, 17 hr, 36 hr, 42 hr. 

Here's a link to one of them:
http://acemart.com/dining-room/tabl...cell-for-table-lamps-case-of-24/prod5187.html

here's a link to the first page (of 2) that has this category of product:
http://acemart.com/dining-room/tabletop-supplies/table-decor/c226-c1008-c1025.html

I didn't buy any. I'm just planning on using a flashlight for now, and will revisit lighting after taking care of other concerns first. but, might be a possible solution for someone out there, and I assume other restaurant supply places have similar products available.

--sgl


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Use kerosene, it gives you a better light. The lamp oil just gums up your wick. And if your wick is trimmed right it won't smoke. Also doesn't smell anymore than the lamp oil, in fact I think it smells less.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We've stored kerosene for five years and it's still clear as water and works fine. Kersosene is an oil and is not as volatile as gasoline, consequently it doesn't evaporate quickly and leave behind "varnish" like gasoline does.

IMHO, lamp oil and liquid paraffin are wastes of money. For occassional, minimum use they are fine. But, it you're thinking of stocking up large quantities for a SHTF scenario, go with K-1 (or is it 1-K?) non-dyed kerosene.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Cabin Fever -

"We've stored kerosene for five years and it's still clear as water and works fine. Kersosene is an oil and is not as volatile as gasoline, consequently it *does* evaporate quickly and leave behind "varnish" like gasoline does."

Did you mean does not? Seems as if with the rest of the sentence that's what you are saying.

Angie


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> Cabin Fever -
> 
> "We've stored kerosene for five years and it's still clear as water and works fine. Kersosene is an oil and is not as volatile as gasoline, consequently it *does* evaporate quickly and leave behind "varnish" like gasoline does."
> 
> ...


Thank's for catching that slip up.


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

And, if you have your own kerosene-safe container, you can buy it from a bulk source. Much cheaper than buying a can of it off the shelf of your hardware store.

I used to get mine from a gas station that pumped it out of a barrel. 

Janis


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

We have a few gallons of lamp oil around, purchased on sale year ago, just in case we would ever use our lanterns. I also keep a blue five gallon can of kerosene around, but we occassionaly use some of that for starting a diesel engine, or cleaning up parts. For emergency lighting, however, we have a couple of LED camping lanterns that use D cell batteries. We keep some disposable and some rechargable batteries on hand, and these are the lights I would use, instead of kerosene or other oil lanterns, in the house. I don't like the smell, mess, or fire hazard of kerosene lanterns. I remember when I was a kid living in a house without electricity, and one of my jobs was trimming wicks, filling lanterns, cleaning lamp chimneys, etc., every day so we would be all set the next evening.

Of course, our house lights are actually battery powered, through an inverter, with the battery charged by the wind and sun.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

WisJim, I take it you weren't using Aladdin lamps. No odor, bright light, and the chimneys never get sooted. You do have to trim the wicks every month or so with constant use.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

"candle on right is lard candle the wick can just be pushed into lard candle
by first making a hole with pencil also lard can be mixed with other waxes
like beeswax or parafin".

Thank you for the picture & directions on the lard candle, Damoc.
Good to know more than one way to skin a cat.
~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Our electric went out for a couple hours too. DH happened to be here when it happened and was soooo happy to find that I had backup lights in the form of candles, oil lamps, and some heavy duty 12 volt flashlights. I fixed breakfast on the wood stove and we never missed a beat. 

The battery powered lights are good for temporary use, but for permanent use I'd go with oil lamps. They can be bought just about anywhere, the wicks are cheap and easy to stock up on, and they can burn a variety of products. 

Cabin Fever: It's good to hear that kerosene will store for long periods of time.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Cabin Fever: Can one use kerosene in an Aladdin lamp?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Marilyn said:


> Cabin Fever: Can one use kerosene in an Aladdin lamp?


That's all I have ever used. Kerosene has been used in Aladdins for over 100 years.


----------



## Buk (Mar 6, 2007)

I stumbled onto This Link  on another forum that suggests/recommends the use of low-odor mineral spirits in lieu of kerosene. I haven't tried it yet but, since all the bulk kerosene in our area is only available dyed red, I thought I would. Of course W-Mart has clear 1-K kerosene at ~$15 per 2-1/2 gal. container.............


----------



## cem (May 5, 2006)

It is hard to find kerosene that is sold in bulk in southern az. Home Depot sells it for about $7.00 a gallon. ouch!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Bump.

.....Alan.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Seems I've heard one shouldnt store gas or kerosene in metal, because of rust? but then, I've heard one shouldnt store in plastic cause it leaches?So--is there any truth to either of these--and what do you use for long term storage?


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

damoc said:


> candle on right is lard candle the wick can just be pushed into lard candle
> by first making a hole with pencil also lard can be mixed with other waxes
> like beeswax or parafin.
> --------
> ...


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Bryte Lite oil lanterns put out an amazing amount of light.


----------



## AbbeyLehman (Jan 2, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> WisJim, I take it you weren't using Aladdin lamps. No odor, bright light, and the chimneys never get sooted. You do have to trim the wicks every month or so with constant use.


WOW. Just looked up Aladdin lamps...sticker shock!!


----------



## grief (Jun 7, 2006)

Using "cooking oil" in lamps - what kind of "cooking oil". 
Crisco's "All Vegetable" cooking oil is now soybean. Unless I'm disremembering, it WAS made from corn.

Also, has anyone ever used olive oil? I think that's used in the Old Testament.

Thanks!


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

We have used cooking oil.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

> Seems I've heard one shouldnt store gas or kerosene in metal, because of rust? but then, I've heard one shouldnt store in plastic cause it leaches?So--is there any truth to either of these--and what do you use for long term storage?


Our kerosene is stored in the blue plastic approved containers you buy in the store.

Here's my question:

Can you mix kerosene with lamp oil? I have some lamps that have lamp oil in them. Do they need to be completely empty before I add kerosene to them or can I mix it?


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Wendy said:


> Our kerosene is stored in the blue plastic approved containers you buy in the store.
> 
> Here's my question:
> 
> Can you mix kerosene with lamp oil? I have some lamps that have lamp oil in them. Do they need to be completely empty before I add kerosene to them or can I mix it?


yes


----------



## motivated (Sep 6, 2004)

Hmm
I have aladdin lamps that we have never used because the power outages have been only a few hours long. But I understand that it is something we need to practice lighting or it can ruin the mantle.
And I need to check about having the kerosene. I did buy lamp oil at a good deal before Y2K it has not changed its clear color- do you think it is still good?

motivated


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

We have some of those railroad style oil lamps, with the wires around the globe? Anyway...if you were using those for several hours a day (let's say 4 or 5 hours) does anyone know how long a gallon of lamp oil would last? Approximately, of course.


----------



## veme (Dec 2, 2005)

motivated said:


> Hmm
> I have aladdin lamps that we have never used because the power outages have been only a few hours long. But I understand that it is something we need to practice lighting or it can ruin the mantle.
> And I need to check about having the kerosene. I did buy lamp oil at a good deal before Y2K it has not changed its clear color- do you think it is still good?
> 
> motivated


I have one Aladdin lamp and have sooted up the mantle before. The black spots will burn off.
That said, my Aladdin lamp is the fussiest lamp in the house and I won't leave the room when it's lit.
The flame keeps creeping higher up the longer it burns and the wick key gets wicked hot.
I'm afraid of having a runaway lamp so I always keep an empty tin can in the cupboard in case I need to put it out in a hurry.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

FarmerPat: lard candle can be made just by poking a wick down into a tub of lard. they're usually smokey, but work. Tallow works well, too. 

the whole idea is to find something that will supply the fire (wick) with fuel. 

Oil/water lamps are easy to make as Angie said. We used a variation for Prom  Punch bowl with colored water, 1/2" layer of corn oil floating on top. made wicks from wine corks sliced into rounds (1/8" thick), covered in aluminum foil. hole poked thru, and a piece of candle wiking poked thru the hole....1/4inch sticking out the bottom, and 1/2 sticking out the top. float the wicks on the oil. light the wick. Voila! you have light. lasts for HOURS.

Twisted sheep's wool works as a wick, too, btw. I suspect that any natural fiber that can be twisted and dipped into oil or wax would work as a wick.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

We have several Dietz lamps and they put out a lot of light. Our Dietz Jupiter puts out enough light to read by. 

We also bought some of those converts from Lehmans that turn a canning jar into an oil lamp and I was shocked how well they work! I think they cost us $2 a piece.

We also have a pair of standard oil lamp scones with the reflectors behind them. The reflector helps a lot in defusing the light into a brighter and wider area. I think we paid $15 each at Lehmans for those.

In order to cut costs, we've gone to eliminating the use of electricity in the evenings (except computer  ). We burn lamps and use the fireplace exclusively. We only turn the furnace on at night when we go to bed, but set it for 62 degrees.

We use standard kerosene from the gas station for all them. I only have to fill them and trim wicks once a week. A lot of people don't like the smell of kerosene when they are burning, but I never minded it and you honestly get so you don't even smell it any more after a while. It's sure a LOT cheaper than purchasing paraffin oil (which isn't good for most lamps/lanterns) or from Lowes, etc. $3.45 a gallon here.

One of our Dietz:










One of our reflective sconces:










A standard oil lamp in a hanger (which hangs by my husband's computer):










A picture from Lehmans of the mason jar lamp adapters. My husband has ours at the Boy Scout meeting room where they are working on a project; but this is exactly like ours:


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

veme said:


> I have one Aladdin lamp and have sooted up the mantle before. The black spots will burn off.
> That said, my Aladdin lamp is the fussiest lamp in the house and I won't leave the room when it's lit.
> The flame keeps creeping higher up the longer it burns and the wick key gets wicked hot.
> I'm afraid of having a runaway lamp so I always keep an empty tin can in the cupboard in case I need to put it out in a hurry.


Aladdin lamps take some getting use to, but it is well worth it IMHO. Trimming the wick correctly will take care of those black spots. And, when you first light your Aladdin only bring the wick up high enough to provide about 50% brightness. As the lamp warms up, the kerosene will wick up faster and will glow brighter. After about 15-20 minutes, the lamp will be fully warmed and you can adjust the light output accordingly. It shouldn't keep getting brighter (or go into "flame" mode) after that time period.

Why to I recommend Aladdins? They burn much cleaner than any othe type of kerosene/lamp oil type of lamp. If you're concerned about indoor air pollution and the smell of kerosene, throw out all of those old hurricane lamps, and get an Aladdin. Proof of how clean an Aladdin burns is that the chimney never soots up. Aladdin burns with a white light whereas hurricane lamps burn with a yellow light. Yellow=pollution and carbon monoxide.

The other benefit of an Aladdin is that one lamp puts out the same light as five hurricane lamps or about 100 candles. You'll go blind reading by a hurricane lamp.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Boy I'd love to have an Alladin, but the cost is just not possible for us, and the mantles, wicks, etc. are also so pricey. I've watched Ebay, but they're selling as much there as in the stores.


----------



## grief (Jun 7, 2006)

Karen:
Checking at Lehman's online, I can't get their website to come up with a Mason jar lamp adapter. How long have you had yours? Did you get it out of their paper catalog
or online?
Thanks! for your help.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

grief, I found them here for $3 each. http://www.oillampman.com/burners/all_other_plated.htm


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Here's the Lehmans link - $1.95; buy 3 or more they are $1.50:
http://www.lehmans.com/shopping/pro...ODUCT&iMainCat=682&iSubCat=695&iProductID=978


----------



## Mysticdream44 (Dec 29, 2004)

Delrio said:


> Use kerosene, it gives you a better light. The lamp oil just gums up your wick. And if your wick is trimmed right it won't smoke. Also doesn't smell anymore than the lamp oil, in fact I think it smells less.


I've used kerosene before and I get a terrible migraine headache from the smell every time I do, so I use clear odorless lamp oil. I don't know how long it will store for but I have all my oil lamps filled with it and a couple of bottles put away.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Our Britelyt burns kerosene and there is no smell.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

The BriteLyt PetroMax will burn just about any liquid fuel. For that reason, it's a great lantern to have on hand preparing for TSHF scenarios. It will burn kerosene, Coleman fuel, gasoline, alchohol, diesel fuel, and, I believe, used vegetable oils. Another benefit of the PetroMax is that the large model puts out more light than any other lantern or lamp....400 watts of light (500 candle power).

Generally speaking, any lamp or lantern that uses a mantle will not burn with an odor. The mantle, due to its intense heat, burns very clean and burns all the volatile pollutants that cause odors (and sooting of chimneys). Lamps and lanterns that use only a wick burn very dirty.


----------



## grief (Jun 7, 2006)

Karen said:


> Here's the Lehmans link - $1.95; buy 3 or more they are $1.50:
> http://www.lehmans.com/shopping/pro...ODUCT&iMainCat=682&iSubCat=695&iProductID=978


Thanks Spinner and Karen!
I spent about 45 minutes combing the Lehman's site, tried google and eBay -
not sure WHY Lehman's didn't come up, or the site you gave Spinner.
Sigh. But, I'm certainly going to get some of those adapters.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> The BriteLyt PetroMax will burn just about any liquid fuel. For that reason, it's a great lantern to have on hand preparing for TSHF scenarios. It will burn kerosene, Coleman fuel, gasoline, alchohol, diesel fuel, and, I believe, used vegetable oils. Another benefit of the PetroMax is that the large model puts out more light than any other lantern or lamp....400 watts of light (500 candle power).
> 
> Generally speaking, any lamp or lantern that uses a mantle will not burn with an odor. The mantle, due to its intense heat, burns very clean and burns all the volatile pollutants that cause odors (and sooting of chimneys). Lamps and lanterns that use only a wick burn very dirty.


We almost bought one of these on Ebay, but then I read it should only be used outdoors. I'll be very interested in seeing what you have to say, and I may have to re-think planning for the investment after all!


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

We have used ours for about a year in our home.

The manufacturer has a WWW forum for owners and design engineers to discuss their operation.

http://britelyt.groupee.net/eve/forums


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Karen said:


> We almost bought one of these on Ebay, but then I read it should only be used outdoors. I'll be very interested in seeing what you have to say, and I may have to re-think planning for the investment after all!


I would say the company is just covering their butts with the disclaimer for outdoor use only. This lantern is no more safe or unsafe than using a Coleman lantern or stove indoors. Or for that matter, using a gas oven indoors. I always refill the lantern with fuel and start the lantern outdoors, however.

That's our PetroMax (used indoors!) just above WIHH's head:


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

I did a little looking and figuring and it seems that a Petromax should put out light equivalent to a 100 watt incandescent bulb for about 39 hours or less with a gallon of kerosene. If kerosene was $3.90 a gallon (I chose that for ease of calculation and because it is close to actual kerosene cost, I think), that would be about 10Cents an hour for the fuel only. A compact flourescent bulb would put out the same amount of light and use about 30 watts, and cost a lot less than a Petromax or other kerosene/gas lantern.

I don't think you can save money by using a kerosene or gas lantern instead of electricity.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I just check out the Petromax site. According to the site, it burns at 300 watts, fill up is 1 qt., and it last approx. 8-14 hrs. 
http://www.petromax.com/lanterns.htm

Plus, being able to use any type of, whatever you happen have or can get type fuel (in other words, a HUGE variety), seems like it would not only be a money saver, but also a whole lot more practical in a SHTF situation. 

Thanks for the indoor info, Cabin. I'm off to Ebay...........


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

WisJim said:


> I did a little looking and figuring and it seems that a Petromax should put out light equivalent to a 100 watt incandescent bulb for about 39 hours or less with a gallon of kerosene. If kerosene was $3.90 a gallon (I chose that for ease of calculation and because it is close to actual kerosene cost, I think), that would be about 10Cents an hour for the fuel only. A compact flourescent bulb would put out the same amount of light and use about 30 watts, and cost a lot less than a Petromax or other kerosene/gas lantern.
> 
> I don't think you can save money by using a kerosene or gas lantern instead of electricity.


I don't think any one was suggesting that this was a way of saving money. It's about what to use when electricity is not available.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

WisJim said:


> I did a little looking and figuring and* it seems that a Petromax should put out light equivalent to a 100 watt incandescent bulb * for about 39 hours or less with a gallon of kerosene. If kerosene was $3.90 a gallon (I chose that for ease of calculation and because it is close to actual kerosene cost, I think), that would be about 10Cents an hour for the fuel only. *A compact flourescent bulb would put out the same amount of light and * use about 30 watts, and cost a lot less than a Petromax or other kerosene/gas lantern.
> 
> I don't think you can save money by using a kerosene or gas lantern instead of electricity.


Point of order.

According to:
www.theledlight.com/lumens.html

1 Candle Power = 12.5 Lumens


According to:
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Incandescent_light_bulb

A 100 watt incandescent bulb produces 1700 lumens.



So to convert from lumens to CandlePower

1700 lumens / 12.5 = 136CP



Therefore a 100 watt incandescent bulb produces approx 136 CandlePower


A BriteLyt PetroMax produces 500 CP.

You can look directly into a 100W lightbulb with no ill effects.

If you gaze directly into the mantle of a BriteLyt PetroMax you will have seriously effected your eye-sight for the next hour.

If I get the urge to gaze into the mantle to look for 'sooting' I wear brazing googles. I would advise anyone else to do the same.

A 100watt bulb can not be compared as equal to a BriteLyt PetroMax. Compare four 100watt bulbs burning in a single lamp to a single BriteLyt PetroMax if you wish.

Our BriteLyt PetroMax hangs over our 8 foot long kitchen table and allows reading at every seat of the table.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Some folks at their forum have burned lard.

I have burned citronella oil, and I have also burned filtered deep-fat fryer oil mixed with kerosene.

Burning 'deep-fat fryer oil' dirties up the regulator tube so after a couple tanks, and during the daylight hours we need to take the regulator tube off and clean it out with a pipe cleaner.

I have never tried the 'deep-fat fryer oil' straight I have only mixed it with kerosene.

Their claim to fame lays with the idea that it will burn any flammable liquid.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Karen said:


> I just check out the Petromax site. According to the site, it burns at 300 watts, fill up is 1 qt., and it last approx. 8-14 hrs.
> http://www.petromax.com/lanterns.htm
> 
> Plus, being able to use any type of, whatever you happen have or can get type fuel (in other words, a HUGE variety), seems like it would not only be a money saver, but also a whole lot more practical in a SHTF situation.
> ...


Hmmmm, I read 400 watt light output: http://britelyt.groupee.net/hist.htm


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> FarmerPat: lard candle can be made just by poking a wick down into a tub of lard. they're usually smokey, but work. Tallow works well, too.
> 
> the whole idea is to find something that will supply the fire (wick) with fuel.
> 
> Twisted sheep's wool works as a wick, too, btw. I suspect that any natural fiber that can be twisted and dipped into oil or wax would work as a wick.


- - - - -
Thank you! I thought that's what the post meant, but then again, I try not to "assume"! I also didn't know about the twisted sheep's wool. I have 3 HUGE bags of fleece and a drop spindle...hmmm, maybe I'll spend a few evenings making some "emergency wicks"!
Thanks again!


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

So a BriteLyt will burn anything, but a Petromax will only burn kerosene? Does that mean one couldn't substitute biodiesel in a Petromax? I'd thought I'd read an article a month or so ago saying that biodiesel substituted for kerosene just fine. Confused now.


----------

